# Handy engine cleaning tool



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sealey VS018 Engine Cleaning Tool

Bit on the pricey side, but looks to be ideal for applying degreaser and the like right into the deeper parts of the bay.. if I owned a business I'd buy one :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just a parafin gun , can get em around £10


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The Autosmart Tornador is a fantastic bit of kit for engine bays - cleaning and dressing :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye - needs a compressor and retails for a lot lot more however


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Aye - needs a compressor and retails for a lot lot more however


Is that one not air powered/ compressor powered too?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stupid moment - of course it bloody is :wall:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Stupid moment - of course it bloody is :wall:


:lol:

Early night for you. :wave:


----------



## pmessling (Oct 25, 2008)

pump up garden sprayer is what i use, works very well

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...sprayer&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a red one of those gathering dust in the garage, I tried it once with just water in it and the power of it was crazy so thats why it collects dust now


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

pump sprayer and a decent engine brush is all that is needed as of course a decent degreaser and your jet wash.Most ppl drench their engines don't know why let the piggin chemical do job a little elbow grease job done.


----------

